# What Coloured Stock with Keepers Tweed



## combat_claire (17 July 2012)

Which pattern and colour of stock looks best with a keepers tweed jacket? I've looked at so many and I am more confused than ever before!


----------



## LizzieJ (17 July 2012)

I normally wear a blue or green one with white spots but also have a cream with brown tattersall checks that looks nice


----------



## ester (17 July 2012)

I normally wear one of LizzieJs blue or green ones with white spots...


----------



## soggy (19 July 2012)

by Keepers Tweed I presume you mean this

http://www.tweed-jacket.com/CLOTH PAGE/CLOTH GALLERY/thumbnails/10 CARON_JPG.jpg

What we in the trade know as Derby Tweed. 

Always followed my grandmothers advice. Don't mix dots and checks and never wear blue and green together.


----------



## Lucyad (19 July 2012)

Nope, keepers tweed is the less hairy type - more bobbly?  I had a lovely keepers tweed that I sadly had to get cut out of, and liked it with blue, green or brown, with white spots.  I also have a rather mental turquoise liberty print stock, and a lovely brown and cream striped one that are nice with tweed.  Anything but plain cream / white really, as they are for black or blue jackets I think?


----------



## LizzieJ (19 July 2012)

soggy said:



			by Keepers Tweed I presume you mean this

http://www.tweed-jacket.com/CLOTH PAGE/CLOTH GALLERY/thumbnails/10 CARON_JPG.jpg

What we in the trade know as Derby Tweed. 

Always followed my grandmothers advice. Don't mix dots and checks and never wear blue and green together.
		
Click to expand...

Like This


----------



## combat_claire (19 July 2012)

Basically I stumbled across a site that sells stocks in every shade and pattern under the sun. I need something that goes with this jacket. 

http://www.rideaway.co.uk/mears-traditional-keepers-tweed-hacking-jacket/

http://www.bespokestocks.com/shop#ecwid:category=661011&mode=category&offset=0&sort=normal

I really like the checked ones, but then got in a flap about colour clashes and looking like a right div....


----------



## LizzieJ (19 July 2012)

I like the tattersall blue check one 

Ets the ollie check one would go too and I like the small green check one!


----------



## LizzieJ (19 July 2012)

http://www.huntingstockmarket.com/product/Tattersall-Check-Cotton/30-27.aspx in green matches a keepers tweed v well!


----------



## soggy (19 July 2012)

LizzieJ said:



			Like This

Click to expand...

Gotcha now. 

Still wouldn't wear a spotty stock.

This would be my choice. http://www.huntingstockmarket.com/product/Turf-Truella-Check-Stock/30-330.aspx


----------



## Dovorian (24 July 2012)

I liked the blue on blue sprig... ages ago I had a pale blue wih tiny white spot stock which looked very smart with trad keepers tweed.


----------



## FairyLights (1 August 2012)

http://www.bespokestocks.com/shop#ecwid:category=661011&mode=product&product=2605188
I like this one with that jacket.


----------



## Herne (21 August 2012)

LizzieJ said:



http://www.huntingstockmarket.com/product/Tattersall-Check-Cotton/30-27.aspx in green matches a keepers tweed v well!
		
Click to expand...

This in either colour.


----------



## Hunters (27 August 2012)

Any colour but white is correct. Do not wear a White stock unless you are in either a black or navy hunt coat.


----------

